# Can Nursing Mouse See Siblings?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

My doe's babies are sixteen days old today and I was curious if Blizzard could see her littermates for short periods of time while I handle her kits? She's been missing them and wants to play, from what I can tell anyway. Would this stress her out? If so, I wouldn't do it but could I at least bring her out for some free roam? I don't want her to get too bored in her nursing cage and it seems she might be. Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I think you're putting thoughts into her head that she likely doesn't have but either way I wouldn't risk putting her with other mice hormonal nursing does can be a bit unpredictable.

You can let her out for some time if you want to, I don't see it would do any good particularly but as long as she doesn't run off and get lost it doesn't really do any harm either.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha, okay. I just worry a lot, I don't mean to over-humanize them.  Thanks though.


----------



## micy400 (Feb 23, 2017)

Its okay to worry about your mouse, means that you actually care.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah, they're my babies.  She's back with her sisters now and doing well.


----------

